# Flinders range scorpoins?



## Bricked (Jan 29, 2010)

My mate has expressed some intrest in getting a scorpion, so 4 of us were going to get him a flinders range. are there any good guides and care sheets that i could find? would $200 be enough for a full setup + 1 scorpion, is one scorpion enough or will it get lonely? and lastly does he need to get a licence?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 29, 2010)

should easily be enough 
well it is up here in Brisbane
Check out this website 

The Green Scorpion

These scorpions are best kept individually; you run a high risk of cannibalism if kept together. Home can be anything from a takeaway food container to a large glass terrarium.


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

yeh 200 will get you all you need... flinders rangers is Urodacus Elongatus and they should be kept alone otherwise u will have 1 fat scorp or 2 dead ones, you will need a tank around 20cm wide x 20cm deep x 40cm high, with it being about 25cm full of sand, it also need to be escape proof coz it will find a way out hahah. the scorp will be no more than $70 and that should be around full grown or you can get a younger one for around half to a third that price.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 29, 2010)

I have one, the setup cost me about 30c  When it's full grown I'll probably upgrade to a $2 enclosure with about 50c worth of substrate  A friend bred them and gave me a baby which I'm raising, I don't think they are usually too expensive.


----------



## adfel (Jan 29, 2010)

reptlie one make a scorpion tank it comes with heat mat and hide built in


----------



## typhonthepython (Feb 13, 2010)

I was interested in purchasing a few scorpions not too long ago. From local pet stores, the cheapest price for an adult (i could find) was $70, and the most expensive was around $110. The common price was $80. Yep, they must be kept in isolation (unfortunately), because they will more then likely show aggression to one another. A license is not required, however if purchasing from a pet store you must be above 18years of age and fill out/sign a form which includes you general details and contact details. I inquired about the reason behind this and the answer was a long the lines of "We need to keep track of who is buying scorpions, so if the same people purchase many in a short time frame we can suspect they are in danger" or something along those lines.


----------



## gecko-mad (Feb 13, 2010)

scoprions are eezy peezy, just get a 10 buck kritter keeper, cocopeat as a substrate and put in the scorp! although its a tad more complicated so follow the care sheet at the green scopion: The Green Scorpion

the owner is on here as bylo.

as for licence, no you dont.

You can get second instars for $15 but all the older ones are up in the $50 - $80 range. the greenscorpion also sells flinders ranges scorps so check him out.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 13, 2010)

typhonthepython said:


> A license is not required, however if purchasing from a pet store you must be above 18years of age and fill out/sign a form which includes you general details and contact details. I inquired about the reason behind this and the answer was a long the lines of "We need to keep track of who is buying scorpions, so if the same people purchase many in a short time frame we can suspect they are in danger" or something along those lines.


 I assume that what this pet shop is actually reffering to is a law that was bought in september 08 by the DPI, Vertabrates are the only animal that you are required by law to give your details for upon purchase, so by law you do not have to provide any details when buying a scorpion. However you must be over the age of 16yrs to purchase any animals and over the age of 18yrs for dogs and cats.


----------



## gecko-mad (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh and i should have a few Black rock scorps and liocheles sp. cairns form available soon, just incase


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 13, 2010)

Bricked said:


> My mate has expressed some intrest in getting a scorpion, so 4 of us were going to get him a flinders range. are there any good guides and care sheets that i could find? would $200 be enough for a full setup + 1 scorpion, is one scorpion enough or will it get lonely? and lastly does he need to get a licence?



go to upmarket pets and they are selling scorpion and enclosure for $90 
soon i will be getting a male scorpion and breeding them. aswell


----------



## pttom1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Go to amazing amazon in glen waverley, they have fliners ranges and black rock scorpions. They are very well priced


----------



## Bricked (Feb 19, 2010)

sounds good, thanks for the indfo, keep it rollin!


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 20, 2010)

mentone have full setups for under $80 [ thats with the scorp too] thats where i got my 2 from.


----------



## hornet (Feb 21, 2010)

Yea shouldnt be anywhere near $200, under $100 will get you a mature specimen and its housing depending what you keep it in.


----------



## bluereptile (Feb 21, 2010)

do you need a license to keep scorpians in nsw
and whats a good scorpian to start off with , one that you can handle?


----------



## azn4114 (Feb 21, 2010)

bluereptile said:


> do you need a license to keep scorpians in nsw
> and whats a good scorpian to start off with , one that you can handle?


no licence required,best for handling would be any of the liocheles species


----------



## gecko-mad (Feb 21, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> no licence required,best for handling would be any of the liocheles species ,flinders are usually okay to handle and they are one of the largest aussie scorps



What is the largest?


----------



## azn4114 (Feb 21, 2010)

gecko-mad said:


> What is the largest?


 urodacus excellens and urodacus lowei both grow to around 125mm


----------



## gecko-mad (Feb 21, 2010)

You know anyone that keeps/breeds them?


----------



## azn4114 (Feb 22, 2010)

gecko-mad said:


> You know anyone that keeps/breeds them?


 i know someone that has excellens,most likely is going to breed them,both these species are quite rare in collections


----------

